# Der request ist nicht einfach!!!!!!!



## Katzun (6 Okt. 2009)

ich suche bilder von "*Cheerful Diligence*", das ist eine russische country band.




besonders von dem schnuckelchen, leider weiß ich nicht wie sie heisst.







wäre schön wenn ihr was finden könntet, ich habe in den tiefen des www nichts gefunden

sie treten sehr oft in finnland auf. vielleicht hilft das bei der suche...


----------



## Soloro (6 Okt. 2009)

Hallo Katzun

Viel fand ich auch nicht,aber immerhin...

http://www.cheerfuldiligence.com/news/

http://eu.ixquick.com/deu/

Hoffe,es bringt was.
Gruß

Soloro


----------



## Katzun (6 Okt. 2009)

das bringt ne menge, ich habe ja nichtmal die homepage von denen gefunden.

vielen dank!

was hat es mit den http://eu.ixquick.com/deu/ link aufsich?


----------



## maierchen (6 Okt. 2009)

schaust du hier!
http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2007/aug/12/strumming-from-russia-to-rocky-top/
hier!
http://www2.hemsida.net/vby/scc/diligence.asp
hier!
http://www.boomingboots.fi/cruise2005/CD.html
hier!
http://www.lastfm.de/music/Cheerful+Diligence/+images/607774

sind halt nicht ewig viele pics aber halt mal ein paar


----------



## Soloro (7 Okt. 2009)

http://eu.ixquick.com/deu/ ?

Das ist 'ne Suchmaschine,dort gibt es noch mehr Fotos von der Band.


----------



## Katzun (7 Okt. 2009)

danke maierchen und soloro, aber did sind alles die gleichen bilder wie auf der hp.

es müssen doch von denen photoshoots oder livemitschnitte existieren, abgesehen von den 3 bei youtube?!?


----------



## NAFFTIE (27 Dez. 2009)

such mal nach 
Маша Разумная
oder Саша Разумная
eine von beiden ist es

und hier noch ein link
http://nadjivideo.com/videos/Cheerful+Diligence

hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Katzun (4 März 2010)

danke nafftie:thumbup:


----------



## TeKaCe (12 Mai 2010)

Vielleicht ist da was dabei für Dich?

http://www.lidacountryfestival.se/history.php (scroll: 2005)

http://www.nartube.com/63a2fd854e73...&safe=off&rlz=1T4GGLL_deDE368DE368&tbs=isch:1

http://images.google.de/images?sour...rlz=1T4GGLL_deDE368DE368&q=Cheerful+Diligence

Sorry für die langen Links, ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Katzun (15 Mai 2010)

danke dir


----------

